# Fiasp - Faster Insulin Aspart - some first impressions



## tim2000s (Mar 28, 2017)

Hi Everyone, I managed to get my hands on Fiasp on Friday and have been trying it out over the last few days. I'm reasonably impressed with what I've seen so far. 

On Friday, I gave it a 10 minute pre-bolus trial on a Krispy Kreme donut, and the result was below. For comparison sake, with NovoRapid, I need a 30-40 minute pre-bolus to see similar effects.






I've also undertaken a few "Time to action" tests to see what my ISF looks like with it. So far, on repeat testing, I've seen the below effect, which suggests that 1u is starting to act in accordance with the guidance from Novo, and that due to the early higher absorption rate, although the tail is the same length, the amount of insulin available for the tail is lower so it doesn't have as much of an effect:





There are more details here but so far I'm suitably impressed with the performance I've seen. It does take effect more quickly and the post-prandial rises have been lower than they would have been with NovoRapid at the same timing. 

It's not Afrezza, in that it doesn't have an instant hit, but it is noticeably better than NovoRapid for when you are late bolusing.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 28, 2017)

Sounds really good Tim, thanks for this, I wasn't aware of it. One of the most difficult things to grasp about insulin can be the variable amount of time it takes to peak and tail off, this sounds like it might make things much more predictable


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 28, 2017)

Interesting stuff.  Thanks for the update Tim.  I could take issue with Novo over the naming of Actrapid 30 years ago. It was anything but.


----------



## Bloden (Mar 28, 2017)

That's really interesting. Why the nearly-unpronounceable name tho?!


----------



## Amberzak (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm going to ask my doctor if I can go on to this. My number one problem is post meal times.  I inject after I have eaten (because I'm not always sure how much I want to eat, and I tended to bolus too much when I injected before). 

I have a very understanding doctor. And I saw this is available in the U.K. now. So making appointment with her next week.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 22, 2017)

Matt Cycle said:


> Interesting stuff.  Thanks for the update Tim.  I could take issue with Novo over the naming of Actrapid 30 years ago. It was anything but.



Aaah - but it always worked brilliant for me on a sliding scale when I needed one - and it was a LOT more rapid than anything else on the market at the time (hence why it was always used in hospital in scales) - so I don't think I could ever diss it !


----------



## m1dnc (May 6, 2017)

I'm due for a pump clinic review in two weeks and I'm going to see if I can switch. Novorapid is much too slow for me too.


----------



## Michael Jones (May 9, 2017)

Hi all I've just been prescribe Fiasp will let you all know how it goes 
Mike T1 since 2001 pumping since 2012 which I love and would never go back


----------



## mikeyB (May 9, 2017)

This could be a godsend to me. Apart from the difficulty I have with variable absorption of Humalog, and the variable absorption of nutrients with the Creon for the pancreatitis. I might be able to get this D much better controlled without the need for a pump.


----------



## trophywench (May 9, 2017)

Oooh Michael - please let us know how it behaves for you in your pump, once you're up and running - I have a friend or two pumping Apidra (as the previous fasting acting one) who have certain problems, so we'll all be interested.

I'm a great fan of Novo Nordisk myself - using Novorapid for donkeys years and also Levemir (which I found utterly brill, as far as MDI could go) whilst I was still on MDI.


----------



## Amberzak (May 10, 2017)

My clinic won't let me go on to it until they've done tests on account of the fact that it's not been tested in a pump yet as far as they are concerned. But the person I saw is rather cautious. I've an appointment with the nurse in July and I'm planning on taking lots of evidence of how it will be good for me, etc.

One issue they said is that because it's far quicker acting, they weren't sure how long it'll be safe to be off the pump for. With novorapid it's about an hour. But as I said to them, the most i will leave the pump off for me is half an hour. So that won't be a problem for me.

For me, it's about the fact that I inject after I've eaten. I always go really high. But it's what I need to do because I'm so changeable in how much I want to eat etc.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 10, 2017)

I'm seeing my GP tomorrow to see if I can swap.

Ironically I've not had massive problems with NovoSluggish in recent months, but I know that at different times it really struggles to keep up for me.


----------



## m1dnc (May 10, 2017)

Amberzak said:


> My clinic won't let me go on to it until they've done tests on account of the fact that it's not been tested in a pump yet as far as they are concerned. But the person I saw is rather cautious. I've an appointment with the nurse in July and I'm planning on taking lots of evidence of how it will be good for me, etc.
> 
> One issue they said is that because it's far quicker acting, they weren't sure how long it'll be safe to be off the pump for. With novorapid it's about an hour. But as I said to them, the most i will leave the pump off for me is half an hour. So that won't be a problem for me.
> 
> For me, it's about the fact that I inject after I've eaten. I always go really high. But it's what I need to do because I'm so changeable in how much I want to eat etc.


Odd. The first thing I checked was whether it was approved for pump use, and it is. So it must have been properly tested. I also checked the price (as that might inhibit a Dr writing a scrip for it) and it is the same price as Novorapid.


----------



## Amberzak (May 10, 2017)

m1dnc said:


> Odd. The first thing I checked was whether it was approved for pump use, and it is. So it must have been properly tested. I also checked the price (as that might inhibit a Dr writing a scrip for it) and it is the same price as Novorapid.


I think I might just go straight to my gp and ask them to change it.


----------



## trophywench (May 11, 2017)

Hee hee Amberzak - I said I'd discussed it with a DSN when I asked to change insulin the once.  Well I had - but we hadn't at that stage reached a decision if you know what I mean.  And she wasn't actually my DSN - I'd happened to meet her at a local 'Healthwatch' meeting LOL   Not even at my hospital !  So if he asks who's suggested it, just say in a slightly surprised voice Oh - we were discussing it at my last hospital appointment and I'd like to try it ! and don't offer any more - the unspoken bit being 'so I assumed because of that, you'd fall over backwards to make the change for me, immediately'  LOL


----------



## Amberzak (May 11, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Hee hee Amberzak - I said I'd discussed it with a DSN when I asked to change insulin the once.  Well I had - but we hadn't at that stage reached a decision if you know what I mean.  And she wasn't actually my DSN - I'd happened to meet her at a local 'Healthwatch' meeting LOL   Not even at my hospital !  So if he asks who's suggested it, just say in a slightly surprised voice Oh - we were discussing it at my last hospital appointment and I'd like to try it ! and don't offer any more - the unspoken bit being 'so I assumed because of that, you'd fall over backwards to make the change for me, immediately'  LOL


Love it.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 12, 2017)

I have just read this report by Tim http://www.diabettech.com/faster-insulin/new-kid-on-the-block/ do read it carefully before you jump ship.


----------



## trophywench (May 12, 2017)

Pumper_Sue said:


> I have just read this report by Tim http://www.diabettech.com/faster-insulin/new-kid-on-the-block/ do read it carefully before you jump ship.




Thanks Sue - seriously @Amberzak - I'd wait and see if I were you rather than as Sue says 'jumping ship'.

Wonder if Tim's got anything further to say after another couple of months?


----------



## Robin (May 13, 2017)

Yes, thank you Sue. I am considering it, but I think I'll wait a bit and see how more people get on.


----------



## Phil65 (May 13, 2017)

tim2000s said:


> Hi Everyone, I managed to get my hands on Fiasp on Friday and have been trying it out over the last few days. I'm reasonably impressed with what I've seen so far.
> 
> On Friday, I gave it a 10 minute pre-bolus trial on a Krispy Kreme donut, and the result was below. For comparison sake, with NovoRapid, I need a 30-40 minute pre-bolus to see similar effects.
> 
> ...


Any updates on your FIASP experience?


----------



## Phil65 (May 13, 2017)

Interested to know about other FIASP users experiences.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 13, 2017)

Phil65 said:


> Any updates on your FIASP experience?


if you look at my previous post Phil you will see a link for a months trial by Tim


----------



## trophywench (May 13, 2017)

Tim hasn't visited the forum since March.


----------



## Phil65 (May 13, 2017)

Pumper_Sue said:


> if you look at my previous post Phil you will see a link for a months trial by Tim


I have read that Sue, wondered if there was an update from him or whether he is still using FIASP


----------



## Phil65 (May 13, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Tim hasn't visited the forum since March.


, shame


----------



## Phil65 (May 13, 2017)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I'm seeing my GP tomorrow to see if I can swap.
> 
> Ironically I've not had massive problems with NovoSluggish in recent months, but I know that at different times it really struggles to keep up for me.


Have you or are your swapping Mike?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 13, 2017)

Phil65 said:


> I have read that Sue, wondered if there was an update from him or whether he is still using FIASP


Considering the stuff only became available at the end of March and his up date that I linked was for a months usage then you can hardly expect a day by day account can you?


----------



## Phil65 (May 13, 2017)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Considering the stuff only became available at the end of March and his up date that I linked was for a months usage then you can hardly expect a day by day account can you?


Middle of May now, just curious


----------



## trophywench (May 13, 2017)

Most people only get notifications of anything when not visiting the forum, if someone sends them a PM, in which case they get an email.  I'm not partic interested in FIASP at the mo cos I'm still doing fine on Novo.  However if anyone is interested eg Amberzak - they could try PMing him and see if he responds.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 13, 2017)

Here's more info http://www.diabettech.com/


----------



## Phil65 (May 13, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Most people only get notifications of anything when not visiting the forum, if someone sends them a PM, in which case they get an email.  I'm not partic interested in FIASP at the mo cos I'm still doing fine on Novo.  However if anyone is interested eg Amberzak - they could try PMing him and see if he responds.


True, PM is a good idea. I still get frustrated with Novo rapid not being that rapid!


----------



## Phil65 (May 13, 2017)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Here's more info http://www.diabettech.com/


Thanks Sue, I have read that.


----------



## trophywench (May 13, 2017)

Phil65 said:


> Thanks Sue, I have read that.



It works inside 10 minutes, I don't need it any faster really.  Now - that's you and Mike don't find it does that - but there again he uses a Libre and heaps praise upon it but I find it useless really.  We are all different and maybe whatever it is that Tim says is in Fiasp and causes him probs, doesn't do that for everyone?   After all - most people don't find BD needles hurt or Lantus stings - but they both hurt me like stink.


----------



## Phil65 (May 13, 2017)

trophywench said:


> It works inside 10 minutes, I don't need it any faster really.  Now - that's you and Mike don't find it does that - but there again he uses a Libre and heaps praise upon it but I find it useless really.  We are all different and maybe whatever it is that Tim says is in Fiasp and causes him probs, doesn't do that for everyone?   After all - most people don't find BD needles hurt or Lantus stings - but they both hurt me like stink.


Agreed TW, the conundrum of  Diabetes.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 13, 2017)

Phil65 said:


> Have you or are your swapping Mike?


Yes, I have a script in at the chemists (Fiasp out of stock at their suppliers), but I have an unopened vial of NovoRapid in the fridge, plus one part used, so it will probably be late-Summer/early-Autumn before I start with it.


----------



## Phil65 (May 13, 2017)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Yes, I have a script in at the chemists (Fiasp out of stock at their suppliers), but I have an unopened vial of NovoRapid in the fridge, plus one part used, so it will probably be late-Summer/early-Autumn before I start with it.


Out of stock due to demand I wonder, I will be interested in how you get on with it.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 13, 2017)

Phil65 said:


> Out of stock due to demand I wonder, I will be interested in how you get on with it.


That's how I understood it. I just assumed there were a lot of early adopters. As far as I know it is not on many people's radar yet - but lots of people who hear about it then want to try it.

I am planning to give it a go for 6 months and see how I get on


----------



## Phil65 (May 13, 2017)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> That's how I understood it. I just assumed there were a lot of early adopters. As far as I know it is not on many people's radar yet - but lots of people who hear about it then want to try it.
> 
> I am planning to give it a go for 6 months and see how I get on


Sounds like a plan, mentioned it to my consultant yday, I fancy trying it too, will be interested to know if you have to increase your TDD?


----------



## Michael Jones (May 17, 2017)

Hi 4 days in on fiasp insulin and so far so good . It seems to be working better for me than novo rapid


----------



## Michael Jones (May 17, 2017)

I had much harder problems getting novo rapid than I do fiasp


----------



## Robin (May 17, 2017)

Michael Jones said:


> Hi 4 days in on fiasp insulin and so far so good . It seems to be working better for me than novo rapid


Interesting to see if it continues, keep us posted!


----------



## MJC (Jul 21, 2017)

I started using Fiasp a few weeks ago, I carry a pen and tester at all times and it appears to stop working when warm, has anyone else had problems with this insulin not working?


----------



## Amity Island (Jul 21, 2017)

Pumper_Sue said:


> I have just read this report by Tim http://www.diabettech.com/faster-insulin/new-kid-on-the-block/ do read it carefully before you jump ship.


I've just been prescribed FIASP, don't think I will change to it after reading that, at least for now. Stick with Humalog, it's a bit too long lasting for me humalog, but at least it works well and is predictable. My consultant offered the fiasp probably without knowing that much about its constituents, manufacture or effects.


----------



## Amity Island (Jul 21, 2017)

tim2000s said:


> Hi Everyone, I managed to get my hands on Fiasp on Friday and have been trying it out over the last few days. I'm reasonably impressed with what I've seen so far.
> 
> On Friday, I gave it a 10 minute pre-bolus trial on a Krispy Kreme donut, and the result was below. For comparison sake, with NovoRapid, I need a 30-40 minute pre-bolus to see similar effects.
> 
> ...


Hi, I was recently prescribed FIASP by a diabetes consultant, but after reading the review below linked here from pumper sue "I have just read this report by Tim http://www.diabettech.com/faster-insulin/new-kid-on-the-block/ do read it carefully before you jump ship" -  I think i'll stick with the humalog for now, it's predictable for me, I'll wait for some more reviews on the fiasp. Please keep us all up to date with how you get on with FIASP your graphs and info are really good.
Thanks


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 21, 2017)

I've been using it for a few months. Takes some getting used to, and the activity is noticeably different (faster) to NovoRapid in various circumstances. Quite similar in others though. You just have to relearn the 'exceptions to the rules' that you instinctively apply to your current insulin.

Certainly haven't noticed any problems in the heat, but I did seem to get a change in sensitivity (I needed more insulin for the same effects) after afew weeks. Has settled since though, and I've seen lower spikes and faster rising BG resolution than I would have expected from NR.

As I say, it's not a straight like-for-like switch though, and you do need to learn how to use it to suit your body.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 21, 2017)

I have FIASP in my pump this afternoon due to beef insulin being discontinued in the near future and so far so good I've held steady between 6 and 4.6 since 3pm, which is a great improvement from previous insulin's.
Obviously only 4 hours in so no idea what the night will bring or the following days. I'm running it at 20% less basal to play it safe as no idea if I will have any hypo warnings and have set the pump to shut down after 6 hours if no button pushes so at least I stay safe.


----------



## MJC (Jul 21, 2017)

Having read the great report on Fiasp, I have returned to my reliable Humalog as I was getting highs of 20 and my normal batting average is, 6.5 - 7, I think that having been a type 1 for some 40 years, since the age of 13, the effects were dreadful although the first fortnight they were good!
Its incredible its taken this old dinosaur till the ripe age of 53 to ever think of using a forum like this, seems there is life in the old dog yet! and thank you all for your very valuable help.


----------



## Bloden (Jul 21, 2017)

Phil65 said:


> Agreed TW, the conundrum of  Diabetes.


To quote my endo, "It makes no sense". (How many years did she study to come to that conclusion?)


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 22, 2017)

Pumper_Sue said:


> I have FIASP in my pump this afternoon due to beef insulin being discontinued in the near future and so far so good I've held steady between 6 and 4.6 since 3pm, which is a great improvement from previous insulin's.
> Obviously only 4 hours in so no idea what the night will bring or the following days. I'm running it at 20% less basal to play it safe as no idea if I will have any hypo warnings and have set the pump to shut down after 6 hours if no button pushes so at least I stay safe.


Be really interested to see if you seem to need an (upward) reset of basal profile and/or meal ratios after a couple of weeks Sue. Tricky thing for me is that I can't tell if it was just my diabetes just doing it's normal nonsensical goalpost-shifting, or whether it was connected to the new insulin. It's easy to attribute a change to something you know you are doing differently, whereas if I'd not changed anything I would have just rolled my eyes and known it was my diabetes playing silly games.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 22, 2017)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Be really interested to see if you seem to need an (upward) reset of basal profile and/or meal ratios after a couple of weeks Sue. Tricky thing for me is that I can't tell if it was just my diabetes just doing it's normal nonsensical goalpost-shifting, or whether it was connected to the new insulin. It's easy to attribute a change to something you know you are doing differently, whereas if I'd not changed anything I would have just rolled my eyes and known it was my diabetes playing silly games.


My basal does tend to change when I have an MS flare so nothing in that dept would surprise me  after almost 24 hours on it and fairly steady bloods and no shift in the actual basal pattern which did surprise me I'm more than happy. I do have a muggy headache and feel sick so hoping that wears off soon. All I need is a hypo so I know I can detect them


----------



## Wassy (Jul 24, 2017)

Pumper_Sue said:


> My basal does tend to change when I have an MS flare so nothing in that dept would surprise me  after almost 24 hours on it and fairly steady bloods and no shift in the actual basal pattern which did surprise me I'm more than happy. I do have a muggy headache and feel sick so hoping that wears off soon. All I need is a hypo so I know I can detect them



I start mine tomorrow. How are you finding it. I'm starting it on my omnipod pump only my 3rd week on a pump to. Anything i shoukd be aware of please?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 24, 2017)

Wassy said:


> I start mine tomorrow. How are you finding it. I'm starting it on my omnipod pump only my 3rd week on a pump to. Anything i shoukd be aware of please?


Hi Wassy and welcome, I've left my comments in the pump forum


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 24, 2017)

I have said & noticed my Novorapid does not work fast enough for me. Sounds good to me


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 24, 2017)

Just had this prescribed to replace NOvorapid.  It has been very useful to read the reviews and articles.  It looks like it could reduce the spikes but may well increase my sensitivity.  I am currently on reasonably low ratios so that may not be a problem. It is good to be forewarned and I shall have to keep a watch on levels.


----------



## AnnieFranklin (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi Michael. Just wondering where you live: there seems to be regional variation over access to Fiasp.


----------

